# Pecan Countertop



## AgainstThe Grain (May 2, 2018)

This is the best piece of wood I never go to turn ... countertops installed on our kitchen island 2 years ago ...

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2018)

George, I moved this here so people can comment on it. I've seen this in person guys, it is spectacular! Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 2, 2018)

It was a  between eye candy and way cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 2, 2018)

Very nice! those chairs are cool too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 2, 2018)

Gorgeous! What type of finish did you use? How is it holding up? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (May 2, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Gorgeous! What type of finish did you use? How is it holding up? Chuck


The builder put a poly finish on it; the wood has a little movement but is holding up very well. And I lied, I did get some small cut-offs; but if I broadcast, Tony would be knocking on my door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (May 2, 2018)

That is freaking AWESOME!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2018)

AgainstThe Grain said:


> The builder put a poly finish on it; the wood has a little movement but is holding up very well. And I lied, I did get some small cut-offs; but if I broadcast, Tony would be knocking on my door.




Not very high on your door, but he'd likely be knocking, and wanting to turn it into cutting board!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (May 5, 2018)

@Tony has no time for this foolery... he's playing gigs with his band this week ...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rick Ferris (May 5, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2018)

Looks very nice. Dont worry about @Tony , just hide the stools.. speakin of hide

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2018)

I don't care who you are that's funny right there!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2018)

If you got a pet door, you might want to stand guard George!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> If you got a pet door, you might want to stand guard George!
> 
> 
> View attachment 146801

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

